# Using Vaseline on Rabbits



## SOOOSKA (Oct 14, 2008)

Buttercup has this little bump on one of his ears. The vet saw it when we had him in last month and said it was nothing to worry about. The skin around it is quite dry. Would it be ok to put a little Vaseline on the dryspot?

Thanks

Susan

PS 

BTW Buttercup seems much better since his last procedure of getting the fluid removed from his tummy. 

He is eating really well, very active, good god he os more active than all the rest of our Bunnies, however saying that he does seem to sleep alot too.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 14, 2008)

Not the girly, just checking an email a member sent her and I.

Bag Balm is better, but Vaseline in a pinch is fine, she puts it on her old NZW's crusty ears.

Vaseline is used on ears after Tattoing anyway, so it is safe for your bunny.

Rusty


----------



## JimD (Oct 14, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Bag Balm is better, but Vaseline in a pinch is fine, she puts it on her old NZW's crusty ears.



Bag Balm works wonders!!!

It keeps the dry skin on my knuckles and knees from cracking open during the cold/dry weather.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks , Where can I get Bag Balm, and an even better question is "What the heck is Bag Balm"?:?

Susan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 14, 2008)

Bag balm is readily available at most grocery stores and drug stores.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 14, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Bag balm is readily available at most grocery stores and drug stores.



I looked for this every where in Shoppers Drug Mart and couldn't find it on any shelf


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 14, 2008)

I think it's usually located near the lotions.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 14, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> Bag Balm keeps the dry skin on my knuckles and knees from cracking open during the cold/dry weather.


You learn something new every day. 

I was using Vaseline on my hands and wearing cotton gloves at night. During the day I would use Glysomed Hand Creams.

I have to go and checkout Bag Balm.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 14, 2008)

bag balm was originally made for the sore udders of milking cows. I think they sell it at drugstores and here they sell it at farm stores... It has lanolin in it and is a softening salve.


----------

